# [solved] komme nicht ins netz

## Yonathan

hallo

komme, seit ich über den neuen w-lan-router gehe, nicht mehr ins netz mit linux, obwohl ich weiterhin das lan-kabel nutze.

lustigerweise geht es über xp, aber wenn ich bei linux nen ping oder so mache oer den fx starte, dann geht nix, dann kommt keine verbindung bei raus.

seltsamerweise auch nicht über das w-lan, wenn ich z.b. avira updaten will, normal surfen kann ich hingegen aber.

ich vermute ja, dass es mit den ports zu tun hat oder sonstigen sicherheitseinstellungen im w-lan-router, hab aber keinen konkreten plan, wo ich suchen kann.

könnt ihr mir helfen?

lg yona

----------

## think4urs11

ohne etwas konkretere Angaben nein

- DHCP ja /nein?

- andere WLanverschlüsselung als vorher? WEP/WPA/WPA2

- ifconfig -a / netstat -rn / cat /etc/resolv.conf / cat /etc/conf.d/net

- Welcher Router?

----------

## c_m

ggf. "nur" nen Problem mit der Namensauflösung?

(konkrete DNS Server in der resolve.conf? oder ein LAN interner DNS wie z.B. ggf dein alter router?)

----------

## Yonathan

 *Quote:*   

> - DHCP ja /nein?
> 
> - andere WLanverschlüsselung als vorher? WEP/WPA/WPA2
> 
> - ifconfig -a / netstat -rn / cat /etc/resolv.conf / cat /etc/conf.d/net
> ...

 

DHCP ist an, adresse wird also vom w-lan-router übers lan-kabel geholt

Die WLanverschlüsselung ist nach wie vor die gleiche, WPA mit TKIP und Passphrase

ifconfig -a

```

eth0 

Protokoll: Ethernet Hardware Adress 00:50:8D:51:28:8D

inet Adresse: 192.168.2.4 Bcast: 192.168.2.255 Maske: 255.255.255.0

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU: 1500 Metric: 1

RX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overrunns:0 frame:0

TX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overrunns:0 carrier:0

Kolliionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

RX bytes:6729 (6.5kb)  TX bytes:916 (916.0 b)

Interrupt:11 Basisadresse:0xe000
```

netstat -rn

```

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel              Router           Genmask         Flags  MSS  Fenster  irtt Iface

192.168.2.0      0.0.0.0           255.255.255.0    U      0       0      0  eth0

127.0.0.0        0.0.0.0           255.0.0.0        U      0       0      0  lo

0.0.0.0          192.168.2.1       0.0.0.0          UG     0       0      0  eth0

```

cat /etc/resolve.conf

```

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

search

nameserver 194.97.173.124

nameserver 194.97.173.125

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dchp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

```

Der W-Lanrouter ist von Digitus und heißt DN-7017

Der W-Lanrouter hängt in der Eumex 300IP hat eine statische IP, nämlich 192.168.1.2 Standardgateway ist 192.168.1.1

Keine Ahnung mehr, was mein alter Router für einer war, der Unterschied zwischen diesem und dem alten ist auf jeden Fall, dass sich mein alter Router mit den entsprechenden Daten ins Netz eingewählt hat und hier tut es die Eumex und nicht der WLan-Router.

----------

## treor

dein routing eintrag fürs default gw geht über ith0.

----------

## Yonathan

war ein tippfehler, geht natürlich über eth0

habs geändert.

----------

## treor

dann der nächste versuch:

dein router ist im 192.168.1.0/24 netz und du teilst dir ips ausm 192.168.2.0/24 zu

----------

## Evildad

Kannst Du denn wenigstens den Router anpingen?

----------

## Yonathan

 *treor wrote:*   

> dann der nächste versuch:
> 
> dein router ist im 192.168.1.0/24 netz und du teilst dir ips ausm 192.168.2.0/24 zu

 

wie gehts das? was muss ich da tun?

@Evildad: ja, das kann ich.

```
ping -c3 192.168.2.1

ping -c3 192.168.1.1

```

geht alles und nix geht verloren.

hat es evtl auch damit zu tun, was ich in /etc/hosts stehen habe? oder ist das davon unabhängig?

lg

----------

## treor

etc hosts ist momentan noch uninteressant... das kommt erst bei der namensauflösung ins spiel

das du die beiden router pingen kannst ist komisch... das kann eigentlich nicht gehn da  deine router sich in nem anderen netz befinden als dein pc. 

was ist den die 192.168.2.1? 

[überprüf bitte nochmal in deinem post die ips deiner beiden router... ist der eine jetzt 192.168.1.2 oder 192.168.2.1?]

und von welcher ip kriegst du denn dein dhcp-lease?

----------

## Yonathan

also:

192.168.2.1 ist der w-lanrouter, an dem ich per lan-kabel hänge

192.168.1.1 ist die eumex-anlage, an der der w-lan-router über ein wan-kabel hängt

warum ich die eumex anpingen kann, weiß ich auch nicht

im wlan-router ist für den WAN-Anschluss folgendes angegeben:

```
IP Adresse: 192.168.1.2

Subnetz: 255.255.255.0

Standardgateway: 192.168.1.1

DNS 1: 192.168.1.1

```

für das lan sind im wlan-router folgende dinge eingetragen:

```
IP Adresse: 192.168.2.1

Subnetz: 255.255.255.0

Standardgateway: 0.0.0.0

DHCP: Server

DHCP Client Reihe: 192.168.2.2-192.168.2.254
```

----------

## treor

mach mal nen ping auf 193.99.144.80 [ist heise.de]

langsam denk ich das c_m recht hat. besonders weils ja mit xp geht. (idee wäre auchmal beim xp reinzuschauen was da eingestellt ist  :Wink:  )

----------

## Yonathan

wird wohl ein auflösungsproblem sein?

den heise kann ich ganz problemlos anpingen innerhalb von jew. 60ms und ohne verluste O_o

wenn ich die ip allerdings direkt in opera oder den fx eingebe, passiert weiterhin nix und ich bekomme die meldng, dass die seite nicht erreichbar ist.

der fx weiß aber imerhin, dass da heise.de hintersteckt, komt nur trotzdem nicht an und bricht nach 60sek ab

lg yona

----------

## c_m

http://www.stanar.de/

Trag mal endlich korrekte nameserver ein und probiers dann  :Wink: 

Meine erfahrung: Router in der resolv.conf == mist; ISP DNS IPs in der resolv.conf == keine probleme

Das du die IP im FF oder IE nicht direkt nutzen kannst, kann auch andere ursachen haben.

PS: besorg dir am besten die von deinem ISP. (bei mir waren se direkt in den Unterlagen mit angegeben)

----------

## Yonathan

hi

danke für die hilfe, werd es morgen gleich ausprobieren.

kannst du mir nen modell machen, was in die resolv.conf rein soll? die ausdrücke sagen mir leider nix... oder sie stehen da oben schon?

und was ist das ISP? frag ich mich die ganze zeit schon

lg

----------

## bbgermany

ISP = Internet Service Provider

MfG. Stefan

----------

## c_m

```
search domain_not_set.invalid

nameserver 81.14.243.9

nameserver 81.14.244.9

nameserver 192.168.1.1
```

Wobei die erste Zeile blödsinn ist (daten nicht gesetzt usw).

wichtig sind zeilen 2-3: Die Nameserver meines Internetanbieters.

und für den fall der fälle hab ich meinen router nochma mit drin gelassen ^^

Sollte aber eigentlich auch überflüssig sein  :Smile: 

//EDIT: Hab bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal aufgeräumt:

```
nameserver 81.14.243.9

nameserver 81.14.244.9

options rotate
```

----------

## Yonathan

*jubel*

es funktioniert wieder  :Very Happy: 

also lag es doch am nameserver... hätt ich ja gleich probieren können.

danke an alle und die großartige hilfe

----------

